# Promo's, discounts, and huge saving by Maximpep



## maximpep (Jan 8, 2013)

*Promo's, discounts, and huge saving by Maximpep*
Promo's, discounts, and huge saving by Maximpep
Sign up for our News letter on our website and you will always be current on special Promotions, Huge sales, and extra discounts. 

*We will also be picking random members who sign up for the news letter to be awarded $50.00 in store credit. This will only take seconds and all board members will benefit.*
__________________


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 8, 2013)

To the top


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 9, 2013)

Great savings guys


----------



## chefbo (Jan 9, 2013)

what are the dosage for pct on clomid and nolva? can't find anything like it anywhere. was sonderin ghow much i need to buy.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Papa-pwn (Jan 9, 2013)

These guys g2g?

Might be shopping time..


----------

